# Show us your....



## maplegum (Mar 23, 2007)

:



: * I love HAIR! *



:



:

Lots of it!

Long, lush manes.

Anyone care to share photos of their mini's and their gorgeous locks???

I'm praying Bailey has locks to die for once he matures..



:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 23, 2007)

Oo oo this one I can do! This is my mare Dolly last year. She has quite the mane on her and a HUGE tail. I mean this thing is thick, much thicker than either of my Quarter horses. Don't ask me what I do for it either because the answer is honestly nothing. All I do is run my fingers through them every once in a while. Here she is and she's in foal for May (although not preggers in these pics):











Sorry for the size!


----------



## love_casper (Mar 23, 2007)

i love hair too!! lol.

Rachel, i have always adored that mare, she is sooo pretty!

okay well Princess has a pretty messy mane, but it is long!











and she definately gave that mane to Charm! his is already longer than Ghost's!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2007)

We can't out do Rachel (your mare is beautiful)

But I love this picture of our 28" stallion

Triple Ks Boogies Bow Tie ( lookin like Rod Stewart)






Lori


----------



## maplegum (Mar 23, 2007)

More More!!!

I want to see MORE!!




:

Thanks everyone...you all have GORGEOUS horses.


----------



## Calekio (Mar 24, 2007)

This is my beautiful stallion who we lost last year, oh how i miss him so much...











And our retired shetland mare... who's now gone off on loan.






And her half sister who's now sold..






And Dinki, my rescue gelding..






This filly is a relation to our stallion, pictured above, she's only 10 months old and hopefully the hair in the genes, she certainly looks to be heading in the right direction doesn't she..


----------



## Deborah B (Mar 24, 2007)

Our Stallion Scott Creek Monarch Afyre. His mane is almost down to his knees now.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 24, 2007)

May I ask what the trick is to getting the manes that long? Oh la la that is so pretty!

Gage


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's a few pics I have.....


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 24, 2007)

~Palomino~ said:


> May I ask what the trick is to getting the manes that long? Oh la la that is so pretty!
> 
> Gage



Me too.. I want 'em!



:


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is Prism. She has a very thick and crimpy mane. I love it!






Here is Funny Side









:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 24, 2007)

I think the long manes must be hereditary. Here is a picture of our old herdsire Fibber, who we lost last year at 21.






And another picture of him in the pasture with Challenger:






And here's Fibber's son Al (half of his mane is actually blown over here):






His daughter Miracle:






And finally Alex (old pic--if it doesn't come up I'll fix it tomorrow):


----------



## maplegum (Mar 25, 2007)

RockRiverTiff said:


> I think the long manes must be hereditary. Here is a picture of our old herdsire Fibber, who we lost last year at 21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always loved the hair on your herd! :new_shocked: I have 'hair' envy !


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is my pet Pippy. When we first bought her, her hair was so long it parted down the middle and was the exact same length on eachside. She had no neck.


----------



## lovinarabs (Mar 25, 2007)

This is Little Star. She had the most amazing mane and tail, after it grew back that is. The adopter who had her before us had cut most of her mane off and the little girl had poured glue in her tail (5 year old wild child) for some unfathomable reason and as a result most of the top portion of her tail came off. :no: It filled back in nicely. It was just about grown in when we lost her to complications from cushings. We only had her a year, but she was loved by all and we still miss her. My youngest asks all the time when Grandma Angel (my mom whom she never met) is going to be bring Little Star back from heaven. Tears my heart out every time.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 25, 2007)

Aww thanks maplegum! Heck--even I envy their hair sometimes! (But not when I'm brushing it for them. haha)


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 25, 2007)

our amha mare


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 25, 2007)

* Hear is Roys awsome mane. I just love it. I keep having to trim it or it would be on the ground most of the time. His tail is a different story  . Hear he is with his mane of glory



: ,*











When I first bought him it was soooo short it drove me insane



: . His tail was thin but REALY long and dragged on the ground even though it was all in knots and some form of a braid.



:

Im happy with his hair now though



:



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 26, 2007)

Gorgeous manes and tails!! Our little Mickey used to have a gorgeous mane and tail. It parted down the middle and was the same length on both sides. I will have to see if i can find a picture. Anyways, last summer someone snuck in and cut his mane all off and his tail right to the roots. Our poor baby. It is coming back quickly so hopefully it will be back soon.


----------



## rockin r (Mar 27, 2007)

Dillion






Dillion and Son Shooter






Bumble Bee


----------



## Zora (Jun 9, 2009)

My mini Midnight>


----------



## drk (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is my leopard stallion... He has a super thick mane


----------



## minih (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is a picture of my little man Smokey, I have always loved his long mane and forlock. We used to show him in liberty and his white hair against the dirt arena always was beautiful





Smokey


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Jun 9, 2009)

heres one of gracie only one i have at the moment


----------



## End Level Farms (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is Sam.











April.






Callie.






Ill have to look for ones of Honey and Rosie.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, this is a thread that I had started a LONG time ago. Glad to see it pulled up again as I can now add pics of Bailey's gorgeous mane. it's not very thick, but nice and long. I call him my golden surfer boy.


----------



## shelly (Jun 10, 2009)

I LOVE the wild look too!!!! Here are a few of mine...

Pixie & Trixie






Sahara last spring






Lacey last summer






Joey last summer


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 10, 2009)

Little John.. His mane is down to his knees now... his forelock.. past his nose





I just love the ornery boy..

~Sandy


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 10, 2009)

Dillion 











And WOW



Sam is AMAZING


----------



## End Level Farms (Jun 11, 2009)

Brandi* said:


> And WOW
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is AMAZING



Thank you.

Now all I need to do is get him into condition and actually get him out to some shows and I will be very very happy.


----------



## TuffyLynn (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## babygoose (Jun 12, 2009)

I was trying to get some pictures of Stubbs clipped head and neck (I did a lousy job so don't look at that!) but it kind of shows his mane.


----------



## Riverdance (Jun 12, 2009)

My avatar filly now 2 years old.


----------



## sammyelle (Jun 13, 2009)

My filly Ella


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jun 14, 2009)

This is MiLo's Willie Be Good. On our dressage tests more often than not the judge makes a note of "long mane" to remind him which horse he is commenting on.
 


Better than half of Willie's mane has been shaved off in this photo or I would never get a bridle on him.


----------

